# What Marvel characters/groups/storylines do you want into movies?



## VGmaster9 (May 16, 2012)

After seeing The Avengers last weekend, I always wanted to see what else other Marvel stuff could be made into a movie. I'd love to see things like Avengers Disassambled taking place after Avengers 2. I'd also like to see a movie about Iron Fist. Of course, I'd like to see a movie about Alpha Flight.

What about you? What Marvel movies would you like to see get made?


----------



## Randolph (May 20, 2012)

I was really disappointed that Batman wasn't in The Avengers. Hopefully he's be in the second one.


----------



## Kaamos (May 20, 2012)

Why Marvel? I want a Youngbloods movie, dammit.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 20, 2012)

Thanos of Titan, that'd be cool.


----------



## Ikrit (May 20, 2012)

a decent x-men movie would be nice

needs more gambit


----------



## Lobar (May 20, 2012)

Deadpool.

</thread>


----------



## Aleu (May 20, 2012)

Randolph said:


> I was really disappointed that Batman wasn't in The Avengers. Hopefully he's be in the second one.



Trolling or not. You're an idiot.


----------



## Twylyght (May 21, 2012)

A better Daredevil movie would be nice.  I wouldn't mind seeing a Venom or Carnage movie too.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 21, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Deadpool.
> 
> </thread>



Specifically based on Suicide Kings.


----------



## Ames (May 21, 2012)

A Deadpool movie would be difficult to do right.  But it would be damn awesome.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 22, 2012)

JamesB said:


> A Deadpool movie would be difficult to do right.  But it would be damn awesome.



The main things going against it are the facts that it needs to be rated R and Wade has to break the fourth wall on numerous occasions.

On the first point, studio executives wouldn't want to have a Marvel movie put out of a super hero that's rated R because that would limit their audience.

Secondly, I don't think audiences will react well to him breaking the fourth wall if they aren't already fans of his franchise.  Might be too much for them to handle.

Of course this doesn't go anywhere near the legal issues of what studio will actually be responsible for the flick, because Wade can be technically classified as a mutant which would put him under the realm of 20th Century Fox but you could also make the argument he's not which would leave him up for Paramount, Sony Pictures, or a Disney subsidiary to make the film.


----------



## Oly (May 29, 2012)

I'd agree with Deadpool except that all the Marvel films are infallibly suck.

The only reason I enjoyed Iron Man is because Robert Downy Jr. is a pleasure to watch, regardless of what he's doing. :U

Besides, pretty sure 'Deadpool' is in one of the movies they did already, and i put it in quotes because that's what they called him but the character was completely different(he had NO MOUTH, the merc with a mouth HAD NO MOUTH AVOPARHVJOARNVavrna)


----------



## Mullerornis (May 31, 2012)

Young Avengers obviously need a movie. Only a moron would argue otherwise.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 31, 2012)

Loki is so hot.  As long as he has a reasonably large role I'll watch the movies. <3  (I was never a marvel fan, so I don't really know what all the options are, other than I keep hearing people mention Dr. Doom as a big villain who hasn't shown up yet.)


----------



## Namba (May 31, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Deadpool.
> 
> </thread>


I hear the guy that did Zombieland is probably gonna be the one to work on a movie adaptation of Deadpool.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 31, 2012)

Need a Luke Cage vs Dr. Doom movie






http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a103/pooperdave/cagedoom1.jpg


----------



## Randolph (Jun 1, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Trolling or not. You're an idiot.


Neither, actually.

Sometimes people just joke. I understand this may be a scary concept for some.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 7, 2012)

Randolph said:


> Neither, actually.
> 
> Sometimes people just joke. I understand this may be a scary concept for some.



Terribly sorry. My joke detector must be broken.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm more curious about when DC comics will come into the picture with a new "Justice League" movie.


----------



## seagull37 (Jun 9, 2012)

That will depend much as to how well the do with the individual hero films. It will be interesting to see what happens next month when "_Dark Knight Rises_" is released, if they cannot come close to the numbers that '_The Avengers' _have done it may take a while for the studio to push hard for the project. Besides. they also have to see what they can sell the fans as far as _Flash _& _Wonder Woman. _If they do well enough they may go ahead with the _JLA_ Film. otherwise they'll shelve it and dump money on other projects.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 23, 2016)

Sony was gonna make Amazing Spiderman 3, which would have had the Sinister 6. Sony then lost the rights to Spiderman, so it will never happen. What a bummer.


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Feb 25, 2016)

A New Mutants film would be cool but I've heard they may be working on that in the future.


----------



## Sagabel (Apr 30, 2016)

Reading the first page of this topic... who knew we'd actually get a _Deadpool_ film, that was actually rated R, that was actually well-received!

We still need a movie about Hostess Fruit Pies!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 30, 2016)

Mr. Fantastic vs. Plastic Man :V


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (May 15, 2016)

Avengers vs X-Men would be neat too if done right.


----------



## Tao (May 17, 2016)

The original run on Squadron Supreme. Even though I'm the only one who even remembers Squadron Supreme. I loved the whole storyline with the mind-control device and such. 

Also the original Thunderbolts with Citizen V, Techno, Meteorite, MACH-1, Songbird, and Atlas. And Jolt I guess.


----------

